# wie mache ich einen barspin?



## heup (14. März 2008)

hallo...ich mache mich in letzter zeit daran, einen barspin(*flat*) zu machen....
ich krieg einfach nicht den lenker in der kurzen zeit rumgedreht... 
kann mir jemand vielleicht nen tipp geben??
aber bevor ihr sofort schreibt ja du musst im bunny hop das und das machen...
da fängt es nämlich schon an.... 

gruß malte 

PS: falls euch das mit dem :aber bevor ihr sofort schreibt ja du musst im bunny hop das und das machen...
da fängt es nämlich schon an.... bitte beachtet: *FLAT(!)*
unhöflich vorkommt, das  sollte nur darauf hinweisen , was fürn   ....    in anderen thread geschrieben wird.


----------



## l0st (14. März 2008)

Machste jetzt jedesmal wenn etwas nicht auf anhieb klappt einen neuen Thread auf?Warum kannst du es nicht machen wie jeder andere auch,geh raus und Üb es.Es wird dir eh nichts bringen wenn dir das jetzt jmd erklärt außer du hast'n Loch im Hinterkopf durch das du wie in Matrix deine Tricklisten reinziffst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (14. März 2008)

heup schrieb:


> ich krieg einfach nicht den lenker in der kurzen zeit rumgedreht...
> kann mir jemand vielleicht nen tipp geben??



lenker noch langsamer drehen
und es gibt da noch sonen kompressor...


----------



## Hertener (14. März 2008)

Ich sag das mal so:
Mach doch erstmal was anderes. Mit dem "erzwingen" ist eigentlich noch nie jemand wirklich glücklich geworden. Wenn Du Dich sicher auf dem Rad fühlst und einen guten Tag hast, dann wirfst Du einfach den Lenker. Bis dahin übst Du einfach was anderes.


----------



## gmozi (14. März 2008)

Barspin im Flat?

Sattel klemmen, VR hochziehen, und versuchen den Großteil des Rades mit den Knien am Sattel zu halten. Lenker werfen ( oder führen ) und dann halt i-wie fangen 

So einfach der Trick auch aussieht, ich hab nen riesen Respekt davor, denn wenn der schief geht ( Lenker in Unterleib / Bauch ), kannst Du Dir starke innere Verletzungen zu ziehen.

Nen Barspin ist nen cooler Trick, ganz ohne Frage, aber ich würde vielleicht erst mal diverse andere Tricks üben.



*ABER* mal an die Biker hier, die den bereits können. Wie klemmt ihr den Sattel? Gibt es da gute und schlechte Sättel?
Wenn ich nen Barspin versuche und den Sattel klemme, bekomme ich meist zuviel Gewicht nach hinten, sobald ich den Lenker hoch ziehe.
Versuche ich mit dem Oberkörper weiter nach vorne zu kommen, zieht es in der Kniekehle meines Schokofußes schon recht ordenlich.

*Was mach ich nun?   *


----------



## RISE (14. März 2008)

Hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=97384

und hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=97217

Da sollte alles erklärt sein.


----------



## RISE (14. März 2008)

Auf gmozis Wunsch wieder offen.


----------



## gmozi (14. März 2008)

Donge. Würde mich also über den ein oder anderen HaltungsTip freuen.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (14. März 2008)

Probier einfach mal nur einen halben Barspin als so um Xup zu landn...
und das ganze übste im gras dann tuts nich so weh


----------



## clemensM (14. März 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Donge. Würde mich also über den ein oder anderen HaltungsTip freuen.



also ich klemme beim barspin garnicht mehr. hilft dir zwar nicht viel, aber vllt doch.


----------



## gmozi (14. März 2008)

Naja, DAS wäre natürlich auch mein Ziel, allerdings hat mir jemand geflüstert, am Anfang wäre es mit Klemmen einfacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (14. März 2008)

Ja ich klemm auch und mit nem schön breiten Sattel kann man sich da auch richtig derbst nach hinten lehenn...
Barspin find ich lernt man auf 24" bzw 26" viel schenlelr als auf 20" weil der Sattel ja viel höher is oder einfach mal Sattel hoch machn...


----------



## heup (14. März 2008)

aha....danke erst mal..ich werd morgen ma gucken ob ich eure tipps auch umsetzen kann.

gruß malte


----------



## heup (16. März 2008)

das war leichter als ich gedacht hatte.... ich habs schon mehrere male geschafft.....
und einmal auch ohne klemmen!!

gruß malte


----------



## Agent Schmidt (16. März 2008)

Ja und jetzt fährste mal ne Pyra hoch und machst n barspin 
und das immer schneller und iwann übste mal BunnyhopBarspins..


----------



## heup (17. März 2008)

geht auch eine kleine ''quarterpipe''?

weil ich hab hier keine pyra oder ähnliches 
und weil ich immer zurück ''fliege'' , wenn ich den da mache

gruß malte


----------



## Richarbdmx (17. März 2008)

erst musste mal deine mutter voll krass durch****en,damit dir nicht so die pumpe geht
ordentlich kacken sonst kackste ab
bitte putz dich nach dem kacken ab, sonst kack ich ab!
wichtig ist natürlich,dass du alle wichtigen informationen aus dem INTERNET auswendig gelernt hat
und wie tobias tilgner mal in einem interview meinte (und der kann barspins gut) lernt man tailwhips und alle anderen tricks am besten im internet.
dann fährste los, am besten hast du hautenge hose und nike schuhe an und ein new ära hiphopcap
dann kann nichts falschen machen
achja brakeless sonst reißt dir der bremsgriff die pulsadern auf

*Ähem, wir sind hier nicht aufm Arbeitsamt, etwas freundlicher kanns schon sein. Tu es. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (17. März 2008)

holy shit


----------



## Flatpro (18. März 2008)

du lehns dich halt weieter nach vorne wenn du zurückfliegst?


----------

